# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Уральский школьник создал новую российскую ОС

## olejah

Управление образования Нижнего Тагила распорядилось к началу учебного года установить новую ОС во всех школах города. 

Над своей системой 16-летний Денис Попов работал почти год на внеклассных занятиях по информатике.

Свое изобретение Денис назвал Bolgenos ("Bolgen" (испан.) – огненный шар, "os" - операционная система). После городского конкурса рефератов, где Попов и его программа заняли первое место, о проекте школьника узнало Управление образования Нижнего Тагила. Операционная система им понравилась. А еще больше понравились слова Дениса, что он не собирается продавать свое детище, а готов поделиться им со всеми желающими бесплатно. 

- В следующем году во всех школах города истекает срок лицензии Windows, и нужны немалые средства, чтобы ее продлить, - рассказали в пресс-службе Управления образования Нижнего Тагила. - В связи с этим было принято решение во всех общеобразовательных учреждениях города заменить Windows на операционную систему Дениса Попова. Учителя информатики это решение поддержали и одобрили. 

В своем блоге на habrahabr.ru Денис Попов подробно рассказывает о разработке и делится планами на будущее: 

Bolgenos — операционная система созданная на базе Ubuntu Linux. Этот дистрибутив используется в качестве базы для моей операционной системы. Я намерен создать универсальную операционную систему содержащую все необходимое для пользователя любого профиля. А это означает, что система подходит для пользователей Интернета , офисных работников (таблицы, документы), вебмастера, дизайнера и программиста. Но главными отличиями являются: 

— Сравнительный размер системы на жеском диске. После установки система занимает всего 1.7 гигабайт свободного места. (Некоторые люди меня останавливали и предлагали использовать существующие дистрибутивы eeeXubuntu, Lubuntu и подобные, однако мне нужно иметь рабочий стол GNOME, потребность в библиотеке Qt (некоторые приложения нуждаются в этой библиотеке, в том числе и мои программы — Антивирус Попова и OgenBrowse (в ближайшее время пакет программ увеличится и будет увеличиваться до тех пор пока не будет создано полностью свое ядро и компилятор)) 

— Красивое оформление (темы, значки, фоновые рисунки рабочего стола. (К сожалению некоторые пользователи отрицательно оценили оформление системы, но я учту это, и в версии 1.5 появится полностью универсальное оформление рассчитанное на вкусы всех пользователей)).

— По сравнению с несколькими дистрибутивами Linux системы, а так же со сторонними системами (Windows и прочие), Bolgenos нацелен на простой пакет офисных программ (так как не всем пользователям требуется полный пакет офисных приложений включающий все функции), однако вы можете установить и полный пакет,, к примеру OpenOffice. На данный момент в этот простой пакет входят приложения: Abiword (текстовый процессор, альтернатива MS Word), Gnumeric (табличный процессор, альтернатива MS Excel). 

— По мнению большинства разработчиков и программистов-любителей, легковесная среда разработки Geany является лучшим инструментом в этой области. Так как в школах проводятся олимпиады по программированию, а проходят они в большинстве случаев на языке Паскаль, то в состав Bolgenos был включен компилятор этого языка (fpc — Free Pascal Compiler). Для его графического использования, пользователь может использовать IDE Geany, указав подсветку языка Паскаль. Так же пользователи могут использовать среду разработки на библиотеке Qt. 

— Работа с интернетом стала еще быстрее. Теперь в состав Bolgenos входит OgenBrowse, веб-браузер разработанный специально для дистрибутива Bolgenos на базе кода Arora (Webkit), поддерживающий режим вкладок, воспроизведение Flash анимации, javascript, сохранение паролей и приватный режим. В качестве торрент клиента используется удобный Deluge. 

Планы на будущее:

— Создать офисный пакет Офис Попова (несколько версий: полная и облегченная) 

— Дописать существующий браузер — OgenBrowse — избавится от кода Arora, полностью перейти на свой. Устранить недавно выявленные ошибки браузера, и оптимизировать код. 

— Антивирус Попова — сделать полностью завершенный антивирусный пакет позволяющий защитить компьютер от вирусов, вторжений и руткитов. 

— QuadBDE — среда рабочего стола которая заменит GNOME (почти доработана, но запускается как обычное приложение). Использует Qt 4.6, и выигрывает в производительности по сравнению с GNOME. 

Будет разработана новая версия Bolgenos Education, рассчитанная на образовательные учреждения и содержащая весь спектр образовательных программ.

Проект Bolgenos — проект с долгосрочной поддержкой, позволит Вам взглянуть на мир по другому. Ubuntu — это хорошо удобно, но Bolgenos станет лучшей заменой этой системы. Windows — тоже хорошая система, но к сожалению она платная (не малых денег стоит ее лицензия), а так же много ошибок во время работы системы.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Ссылки по теме:
http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/development/4387601
http://quadregus.habrahabr.ru/blog/95087/
http://quadregus.livejournal.com/2669.html
http://open-life.org/blog/humor/1045.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkkJ9-GVHMA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bkaGd1QH7M
Избранные места:



> Надоела Windows с её скучными обоями. Меняешь, меняешь, а они одинаковые

----------


## Alexey P.

М-да, известности парень уже достиг - вся страна знает его как мошенника.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> страна знает его как мошенника.


Ловко Вы одно слово завуалировали  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/os/95256/




> Управление образования Нижнего Тагила распорядилось к началу учебного года установить новую ОС во всех школах города: "В следующем году во всех школах города истекает срок лицензии Windows, и нужны немалые средства, чтобы ее продлить, — рассказали в пресс-службе Управления образования Нижнего Тагила. — В связи с этим было принято решение во всех общеобразовательных учреждениях города заменить Windows на операционную систему Дениса Попова. Учителя информатики это решение поддержали и одобрили".

----------


## ALEX(XX)

http://lurkmore.ru/Supliser

----------


## DVi

Обзор принципиально новой ОS Bolgenos: 
http://ilargo.ru/news/734

----------


## valho

> Я прошу примите мои извинения за неудобства. На данный момент вы можете получить образ системы по следующему адресу:
> 
> letitbit.net/download/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.html


Ужас какой  :Sad:   Хоть бы контрольные суммы тогда догадался черкнуть, по моему этот парень, или не знаю кто там, немного не здоров с головой...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Еще ссылки:
http://news.politsovet.ru/n_news.asp?article=31466
http://bolgenos.info/
http://bolgenos.ru/
http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=98253.0
в общем вот оно, влияние магнитной бури на неокрепшие умы  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> в общем вот оно, влияние магнитной бури на неокрепшие умы


Не-а.. Спермотоксикоз. Опаснейшее заболевание

----------


## valho

Очень много доменов зарегано. Твиттер тоже, попахивает провокацией, а сайт телекомпании которая показала передачу, вроде, от количества посетителей упал в даун.
Поразил разговор, вроде это он otvety.google.ru

----------


## Alexey P.

Нет, вряд ли это провокация и тп.
 Лицензия от MS заканчивается в этом году. Взрослые дяди не хотят повторять печальный опыт Поносова.
 Самим ставить линукс непривычно, один раз пробовали, многие обожглись - то встроенные сетевые не видит, то ещё что.
 Потому даже этот малолетний перебиватель копирайтов им нужен - пусть себе развлекается, зато бесплатно поможет наладить работу школьных компьютеров.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

http://exler.ru/blog/item/8069/

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Не-а.. Спермотоксикоз. Опаснейшее заболевание


Причем судя по отзывам из школы - очень заразное. 
когда я почитал на www.linux.org.ru перлы типа



> Так же я представлю новую форму компьютера, с заранее вмонтированным моим дистрибутивом. И монитор и клавиатура и мышь будут вмонтированы в корпус. 
> ....
> Ну за чем так строго, про новый компьютер не шучу, конечно сказать какой именно формы будет компьютер я не могу, поскольку я еще не защитил ее, но все уже записано в моем реферате про эту систему.





> Я один в совершенстве владею QT4, bash, php, html. Так же профессионально работаю в GIMP





> Защита от "грохинга" системы (От вредоносных скриптов, повреждений и прочего) Будет называться "центр стабилизирования".

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Будет называться "центр стабилизирования".


На КТ818-м..

----------


## valho

Вспомнил
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e56qiUq3wU

----------


## DVi

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Вспомнил


Огромное спасибо! Этого я еще не видел

----------


## olejah

Да господа, Денис Попов вызвал целую бурю эмоций, икает наверное.

----------


## DVi

Ну и напоследок самое эпичное:

----------


## valho

Похоже что это только начало

 

ещё видел футболки продают, это какой то маразм  :Wink:

----------


## anton_dr

http://www.space97.ru/item017833.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-10166252-37.html

----------


## grobik

М-да,ещё немного-и школьнику можно выдвигаться на выборы...

----------


## Impeck

Официальный сайт телекомпании Телекон http://www.telecon-tv.ru/

http://www.telecon-tv.ru:8099/phpBB3....php?f=1&t=530

*Добавлено через 1 час 3 минуты*

http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=98631.0

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Проводя аналитику, я смотрю - куда мир катится ... вот еще экспонат в тему - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khYWk...layer_embedded (то, что там далее говорит учитель - непереводимая научная мысль, наводящая на мысль о том, что рядом горит поле конопли и в здании приточная вентиляция  :Smiley:  )

----------


## valho

Неужели так сложно книжки достать нормальные и почитать? 
Могу им дать пару журналов радио 50-х годов для начала, а там уже схемы транзисторных приёмников вроде стали появляться, да и их само устройство, поверьте оно очень простое, а этих хрычей старых в школах и других мун. учреждений которых показывают по телеку, ну по крайне мере что мы видим,  полным полно развелось, в основном родственники чьи то которые всякой мутатенью занимались до этого, ну там работали на складе или вели кружок умелые руки всю жизнь.
Парень теперь от всего открещивается http://juick.com/fat0troll/741437

----------


## valho

Музыку тоже неплохо воруем  :Smiley: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4qsUT-cm0A

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> В минувший четверг, 3 июня, в Нижнем Тагиле состоялось очередное собрание городского метод.объединения учителей информатики, на котором педагоги проанализировали реальную картину - что на самом деле изобрел Денис Попов и ту информацию, которую до населения доводят областные и федеральные СМИ.
> - Мальчик действительно в рамках образовательной деятельности разрабатывал систему, совместимую с операционной системой Линукс. За основу он взял уже наработанные компанией коды и внес в них какие-то свои изменения, - прокомментировал газете «Твоя новая Экономка» Виктор Смирнов, директор информационно-методического центра Управления образованием г. Нижний Тагил. - Для ученика 11 класса - это отличная работа, но не более того. Несмотря на то, что они даже в каком-то областном конкурсе заняли с ней второе место, эта система все равно выйти со школы дальше не может - никаких авторских прав, естественно, не соблюдено. Поэтому информация, что Управление образованием будет внедрять этот продукт в нижнетагильские школы, недостоверна. Эту работу нельзя сравнивать с такими операционными системами как Майкрософт, Линукс, потому что их разрабатывали огромные компании, а тут молодой человек купил книжку и в течение полугода разработал систему.


http://www.kchetverg.ru/2010/06/07/s...zhnego-tagila/

----------


## valho

Опровержение телеканала
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6QT_tCjDao

----------


## SuperBrat

Ответ BOLGENOS!

----------


## NOSS

SuperBrat, #30-шедевр.

----------


## Alexey P.

какой же это ответ балдженосу, если в этом ролике экран винды с обоями.
балдженос таки линукс, убунта.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> какой же это ответ балдженосу, если в этом ролике экран винды с обоями.
> балдженос таки линукс, убунта.


так это же новая операционная система, созданная в ответ болгеносу - новые обои линуксе уже были, если их сделать еще раз - плагиат выйдет  :Smiley:

----------


## NOSS

Alexey P. там же есть...война осей!

----------


## valho

Раз про это заговорили, вторую часть тогда глянем  :Cool: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mcbolf5VpsQ

*Добавлено через 3 часа 31 минуту*

Насчёт этого топика http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...2&postcount=25
Этому парню ( и его наставникам, вместе с журналистами ) нужно срочно такие книжки читать,
нашёл у ся в чулане

у меня тут есть одна компания, где почему то всё время есть пару свободных вакансий по этому делу, не знаю наверно мало платят и никто не идёт



> Требования:
> - Мужчина, высшее образование.
> - Опыт по разработке ПЛИС Altera, опыт работы с P-Cad, Quatrus II, Micro-Cap, PSPICE.
> - Опыт разработки устройств на основе микроконтроллеров и ПЛИС.
> - Хорошее знание аппаратной части современных персональных компьютеров.
> 
> Обязанности: разработка (синтез, расчёты, схемотехническое моделирование, верификация, оформление документов по ЕСКД)
> 
> принципиальных цифровых и аналоговых электрических схем модулей, встраиваемых в ПК.
> ...


*Добавлено через 3 часа 21 минуту*

----------


## SuperBrat

Bolgenos Trailer

----------


## Torvic99

А почему именно болгенос - надо было назвать ПОПОС  :Cheesy: .

----------


## anton_dr

Там есть ПопоШоп  :Smiley:

----------


## valho

Кто нибудь в курсе, почему телеконовского сайта уже третий день нет? Хотя судя по тому что сервер у них был включён в режиме отладки (и ещё много всякого) его ломали все кому не лень.

Зы... позвонил админу, он сказал что у них проблемы с хостером, в течение двух дней включат может быть. Но парень видно чем то обеспокоен, как бы, что нибудь не сказать не то  :Smiley: 
p.s. cекретарь там была не в курсе когда спросил.

----------


## i++

А вот мой любимый форум www.bolgenos.net

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Боже, что это? Какие обои? Какой ребенок? Какая ОС?  :Cheesy: 

Дайте две! И антивирус калинина в подарок

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

> Боже, что это? Какие обои? Какой ребенок? Какая ОС?


Та вот  :Smiley:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*valho*, Это они рекламу и звуки для ОС делают?

----------


## valho

> *valho*, Это они рекламу и звуки для ОС делают?


Это будет новый репортаж по телику

----------


## rdog

> А вот мой любимый форум www.bolgenos.net


жир б...я.
фимоз спать не дает?

----------


## valho

Лень смотреть что там

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Лень смотреть что там


Обычный форум

----------


## valho

> Обычный форум


Та мы уже вроде не такие дураки чтоб не разбираться в чём может быть дело  :Smiley: 
http://www.malwareurl.com/listing.ph...emsoftware.com
Опять таже конторка, очень любят сувать руткиты

----------


## rdog

там и без malwareй слишком толсто. :-))

----------

